# Tweeted love - pure genius!!



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Enjoy

http://metro.co.uk/2015/07/23/do-you-star-in-this-awesome-tweeted-love-video-5310134/

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Some people have too much time on their hands. Clever. Iron maiden v the monkees - in a believer, is good too.


----------

